# Fliegen wir hoch oder tief ?



## Bauschaum7 (11. Mai 2020)

Was meint ihr ,  köönte man die Lufthansaaktie jetzt kaufen  oder nicht  ?

In Anbetracht das der Staat die auf jedenfall rettet  mit unseren Steuergeldern   ,   müsste die doch eigentlich wieder steigen  .  Oder ?

Oder stürzt die nach der Rettung richtig ab wie ein Faß ohne Boden ?


----------



## FetterKasten (11. Mai 2020)

Wenn du so fragst: Lass es lieber sein


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Mai 2020)

ohkay

aber bei drei  ?

PS:  wie frag ich  ?


----------



## Malkolm (11. Mai 2020)

Ich sehe meine Steuergelder lieber bei der Lufthansa als in deiner Sozialhilfe


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Mai 2020)

Sicher ?

Bist du immer so drauf ?

Und außerdem  trägt das nix zur Frage des Threaderstellers bei  und ist somit Spam


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2020)

Man merkt das de facto Ferien sind. Spamschaum erstellt wieder Themen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Mai 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Und außerdem  trägt das nix zur Frage des Threaderstellers bei  und ist somit Spam


Ich denke, die Frage des TOs ist Spam.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (12. Mai 2020)

hab gehört, Air Berlin solls noch schlechter gehen, kauf die


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Juni 2020)

hab damals @ Startpost bei 7,85€  leider nur 300 gekauft , war vorsichtig  .  aber siehe da  10.30 € 

Pessimisten  ,  sind schon Sch..ße. xD

300 reicht ja auch  fürne neue 3080ti


----------



## JePe (13. Juni 2020)

Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> hab gehört, Air Berlin solls noch schlechter gehen, kauf die



Oder eine von denen. Die sind schon pleite, deren Aktien _muessen_ ganz einfach durch die Decke gehen. Und wenn er dann gleich drei kauft, muss er nie wieder arbeiten und kann den ganzen Tag im Forum ... warte. Der Plan hat moeglicherweise eine Schwachstelle.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Juni 2020)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich sehe meine Steuergelder lieber bei der Lufthansa als in deiner Sozialhilfe



Ich ja auch  xD   aahahahaha  

Sind wir doch auf dem Selben Nenner  ^^

PS: Hmmm immernoch 10,40 €  ,   läuft ja garnich mehr  irgendwie   ,   glaub die Luft ist raus  mit den Milliarden   

Glaub am Freitag 11Uhr verkauf ich die .....

Oder doch noch warten ?  Meint ihr die gehn wieder bis ne 3080ti voll ist  ?  Sprich 13€ ?


----------

